# 2010 Routan changes



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: 2010 Routan changes (iPinch)*

I was looking at the AC display, I like the white display better than the blue we currently have, I wonder how much that would cost .... I'm sure it'll be plug and play


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: 2010 Routan changes (iPinch)*

Any pricing changes?


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: 2010 Routan changes (iPinch)*

Damn, I would have LOVED Vtex!


----------



## gerardodada (Oct 2, 2009)

The V-Tex is a huge improvement. I have a 2010 CC with V-tex: it looks like leather but it is easier to maintain and I expect it to have a much longer life.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (gerardodada)*

VW's leatherette is a quality product. I had it in my 2005 Passat TDI and over the two years we had it, I cleaned it with a wet cloth and it looked like new the day I traded it in. By comparison, I had the upgraded Teak Leather option in my Treg and cleaned it as well as conditioned it once a week, and it looked well worn by the time we traded it.
I'd consider taking leatherette over leather in most instances if it were available as an option. The only drawback is lack of breathability because it's a synthetic product, and in the summer you tend to sweat when sitting on it.


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

are they going to remove that awful fender whip antenna???


----------



## lenny97 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: (foofighter28)*

Was the first thing I replaced. A nice black shorter one. Was a $14 mod.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: (lenny97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lenny97* »_Was the first thing I replaced. A nice black shorter one. Was a $14 mod.

pics/details or it didn't happen !!!


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*

mine was replaced with a short 8" antenna for $13 bucks right at the dealer before delivery. Whip antenna still in a bag and on my tool bench. Looks much better.


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (71sbeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71sbeetle* »_
pics/details or it didn't happen !!!










How about a link! I'd love to swap mine out.


----------



## PASSAT2001.5 (Apr 8, 2001)

*Re: (Sprockets)*

+1


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (PASSAT2001.5)*

Hey all,
I don't have a pic on the Routan to show at the moment but I will take one and upload it. For the moment, here is a link to the antenna I bought. Ordered on a Monday and was here by Friday.
http://www.carccessory.com/det..._FA_8
at the time there was a special for no charge shipping but it's now 3 bucks. They basically put it in a brown bubble envelope and ship it regular post.
I should mention that the reception is actually very good for such a dramatically smaller antenna. We still get the AM stations that were over 100 kms from us, and FM reception is great.
Cheers


_Modified by GTI-2007 at 7:45 PM 10-10-2009_


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (GTI-2007)*

Just ordered one because of your research and recommendation. $3 shipping is reasonable for the $13.99 part especially considering its going to Canada. Thanks.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (Whataguy)*

I think the look is much better with the smaller antenna. I ordered black, what colour did you order, black or chrome? The shipping was reasonable, but I got lucky and there was a promo on at the time







They also send you a variety of different size fitment threaded poles to attach.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (GTI-2007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI-2007* »_what colour did you order, black or chrome? 

Because I have entry level and mud flaps, every accent is black, so got the black one.
There is also a *chrome exhaust tip* (available for $29 out of Canada on eBay) I am researching and will make a post if it checks out. I have asked for close up pics to check out the screw and hole placement - some looks too non-OEM. Because the Routan exhaust is downfiring and very hidden, you may not notice any screw whatsoever. Chrome exhaust tip would be a nice touch in the rear.
In so far as customizing, we were to Winners last night and came across some black magnetic Polka dots (about 15 in different sizes 2" to 5") made especially for a car! They were adorned to the right rear back panel by our kids randomly today. These magnetic "Sticars" come in butterfly, flower, tribal, skull and bones, and more styles - $5.50 for the package. Some cool cheap family fun.


_Modified by Whataguy at 2:05 PM 10-11-2009_


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (Whataguy)*

I saw that same chrome exhaust tip on eBay last night and I was thinking of getting it as well. Let me know what you discover. I too was wondering about installation and if there would be some unsightly screw showing. If it turns out, I would be interested too.


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (GTI-2007)*

For 2010, there seems to be a *slight modifications on the MyGig head unit *for some versions. The REN is now replaced by RBZ, and its buttons are in different places, as well there is the addition of what is thought to be a Sirius TV connector interface on the back. http://mofv.com/mygig/BBS/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1013


_Modified by Whataguy at 11:50 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Re: (GTI-2007)*

*RE: Chrome Exhaust *
I have sent that eBay vendor two emails over the past 5 days and he has not responded - I will follow up if I get better pics, for sure. He is in Ontario.


----------



## york911 (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (GTI-2007)*

Good call on the antenna mod. 
Just installed it last night and, although very short, it looks way better.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: (york911)*

I like the look better than that long chrome antenna. Not to mention that this winter, it will be easier to get around to clean the windshield of snow and ice. I won't have to reach around the tall mast antenna.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

Just a quick correction to the 2010 changes list. The 2010 SEL is standard with Navigation, so you cant even get a SEL without having to get NAV. Not sure why they did this but almost half of all the Routans we have sold at my dealership were SEL with no nav. Typical Volkswagen move


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*Stubby Antenna Crtique*

I am posting some pics and a review of this antenna. Is this is the one you guys have? Picture show the adapters included.
































Personally, I hate to disagree with you guys on this one, but I am disappointed with this antenna's performance and am taking it off. I installed it last week, but my wife drives this machine so I just got out tonight and tested it out. Two 100,000 watt urban FM stations had mild static on them - may be more indicative of interference versus lost FM signal. And I could not pick up one FM station entirely - about 30 line-of-sight KM`s from here.
Cosmetically the look is smaller and different, arguably cooler, but then again... I was second guesing whether it was VW-ish as it didnt look VW to me. The thin shaft with a ball on top is very Detroit-like. (I was expecting a thicker more bendable plastic style.) Although many antennas on new machines are becoming smaller, this one also unqiuely does not have the filament wrapping down the shaft, like those new ones. Presumably there is some performance amplification system with those - the new VWs have that technology too.
I was also getting a uniqely new whistle noise at 100mph on a highway. Not sure if that was this new antenna - have not diagnosed that yet.
I would not recommend this item. The old one is going back on, as questionable as that looks. Functionality is more important. The looks were better, but more in a different way versus a VW way.
If anyone wants this one, just PayPal me US$10 and you can have it - postage included.


_Modified by Whataguy at 11:51 PM 11-4-2009_


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Stubby Antenna Crtique (Whataguy)*

I haven't had any problems with mine as of yet, and I seem to get great reception. That's too bad, and sorry to hear given I've had good experiences and recommended it. I agree, it's not VW looking, but neither is the long mast antenna. 
On the subject of that whistle, interesting as we have a loud whistle in our Routan and I never considered the antenna. I'm going to take it off tomorrow and try her out on the highway.


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Stubby Antenna Crtique (GTI-2007)*

Well I am sorry to report that the antenna is the cause of all the wind noise and the loud whistle that we are getting at highway speeds. I never once considered it could have been the source, until Whataguy mentioned it. To the dealer's credit, it was the first thing he said as well. Sadly, I like the look of the smaller antenna much better than the factory chrome mast antenna, but I have now gone back to factory look. Unfortunately the smaller antenna and cleaner look in my opinion is not worth the annoyance on the highway, and we drive on the highway regularly.


----------



## routancan (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Stubby Antenna Crtique (GTI-2007)*

We have the original antenna and still hear an annoying whistle at highway speeds. Not sure if this is the source of the whistle that some of us are experiencing here. When we first took delivery of our Routan, we didn't notice any sort of whistling, but it seems to have developed over the past few weeks despite not making any changes to the antenna. Let us know how things work out with your old antenna...


----------



## GTI-2007 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Stubby Antenna Crtique (routancan)*

I will. I do know that on the highway with no antenna, I had no annoying whistle whatsoever. However, I've yet to be on the highway with the original. I will keep you posted.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Stubby Antenna Crtique (GTI-2007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI-2007* »_I haven't had any problems with mine as of yet, and I seem to get great reception. That's too bad, and sorry to hear given I've had good experiences and recommended it. I agree, it's not VW looking, but neither is the long mast antenna. 

.


that antenna is the most unused part on my Routan, iPod or Pandora or nothing.
maybe you guys should go for the mk4 golf style antenna?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Stubby Antenna Crtique (routancan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *routancan* »_We have the original antenna and still hear an annoying whistle at highway speeds. Not sure if this is the source of the whistle that some of us are experiencing here. When we first took delivery of our Routan, we didn't notice any sort of whistling, but it seems to have developed over the past few weeks despite not making any changes to the antenna. Let us know how things work out with your old antenna...

one thing I would check (not sure why I didn't think of it before)
check the turn signal repeaters on your side rear view mirrors (if you have them)
The factory glue sucks and doesn't stick at all, so the plastic cover just falls off leaving the LEDs exposed, which could make noise at speed. I glued mine on the day I brought it home (they came right off as soon as I touched them)


----------

